# Black Panthers



## saltysurf

I have heard that there are black panthers here in georgia I was just wondering if this is true and if anyone has any pics of them. I have never seen one out in my lil ventures. Have even heard what I think was one but not being from here natively just wanting to know if this is a folklor or what?????


----------



## arcame

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=487961&highlight=black+panthers
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=467264&highlight=black+panthers

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=485952&highlight=black+panthers
and may more where those came from


----------



## famlytraprz

I don't think there are any panthers in Ga, and the DNR agree, there have never been a confirmed print or sighting in Ga.  I drive a train so I see a lot of animals throughout Ga, but I have never seen one personally, even though numerous crew members swear to their existence.  I believe I would have caught one trapping by now also if they were here, cats are not as hard to catch as coyotes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Wow, this is a new topic....


----------



## arrendale8105

famlytraprz said:


> I don't think there are any panthers in Ga, and the DNR agree, there have never been a confirmed print or sighting in Ga.  I drive a train so I see a lot of animals throughout Ga, but I have never seen one personally, even though numerous crew members swear to their existence.  I believe I would have caught one trapping by now also if they were here, cats are not as hard to catch as coyotes.



If your a GON subscriber surely you remember the guy that killed one in troupe county last year and it was confirmed this year that it was in fact a true Fl panther.  It wasn't black, but it was a panther none the less and the state is debating on pressing charges because it is an endangered species.  However his defense is that because there are supposedly no panthers in ga the state has no law against it so its stil tied up in the courts.  Also there was one on my uncles lease several years ago that was seen and photographed with a deer it killed on a gas line that runs through the property.  The valdosta daily times did several articles on it, and thought the DNR couldn't find the animal. 14 members of the club had seen it personally and the case is still "open".  I believe they pass through, but are not permanent residents


----------



## Tentwing




----------



## Miguel Cervantes

They are listed on here, because they exist; and are Native:

Georgia Law allows the taking of certain native species; namely rats, mice, armadillos, coyotes, groundhogs, beaver, freshwater turtles, poisonous snakes, frogs, spring lizards, fiddler crabs, freshwater crayfish, freshwater mussels, and nutria; because of their status as a nuisance or other reason. State regulations prohibit the holding of live armadillos, coyotes, groundhogs, and beaver without the proper permits or licenses. Certain freshwater turtles, mussels, and other species on Georgias Protected Wildlife List cannot be possessed or collected without proper licenses.
The following list of species native to Georgia may not be held as a pet regardless of its origin or morphology. Although extensive, this list does not include all native wildlife that is prohibited. If there is any doubt about the legality of possessing any species, contact the Georgia Department of Natural Resources Special Permit Unit.
Mammals -

Armadillo
Bats, all species
Black Bear
Bobcat
Chipmunk
Cottontail Rabbit
Coyote
Cougar
Flying Squirrel
Fox Squirrel
Gray Fox
Gray Squirrel
Groundhog
Marsh Rabbit
Mink
Mole
Muskrat
Opossum
Pocket Gopher
Raccoon
Red Fox
River Otter
Skunk
Swamp Rabbit
Weasel
White-tailed Deer


----------



## Throwback

A zebra got ran over on I-75 last year. That is proof positive there is a zebra population in georgia. 


T


----------



## Throwback

oh, and I heard the moon was made of cheese. 


T


----------



## Throwback

*The black panther song by Throwback  (all rights reserved)*

(chorus) 
Black panthers, they're everywhere
Black panthers coming out of my hair
black panthers, they're after me..
Why won't the DNR believe?


Never seen an otter or a bobcat, 
a black coyote or a feral cat, 
but black panthers I've seen two or three, 
on the ground and in a tree. 

(chorus)

I saw one just the other day, 
in a barn sleeping on the hay, 
it ran off before I could get a pic, 
MAN I tell you them things are SLICK! 


Black panthers, they're everywhere
Black panthers coming out of my hair
black panthers, they're after me..
Why won't the DNR beeee-----lieve?


T


----------



## Killdee

Throwback said:


> A zebra got ran over on I-75 last year. That is proof positive there is a zebra population in georgia.
> 
> 
> T



I have always wondered why they dont ride zebras in rodeos???

BTW I think it was a bison that got ran over and had to be put down, the zebra was captured and re-released back in the woods of south Georgia where they live and are prey to the Georgia black panther.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Killdee said:


> I have always wondered why they dont ride zebras in rodeos???
> 
> BTW I think it was a bison that got ran over and had to be put down, the zebra was captured and re-released back in the woods of south Georgia where they live and are prey to the Georgia black panther.


 
I thought it was just the pattern of the outfit they wear in prison??


----------



## Killdee

saltysurf said:


> I have heard that there are black panthers here in georgia I was just wondering if this is true and if anyone has any pics of them. I have never seen one out in my lil ventures. Have even heard what I think was one but not being from here natively just wanting to know if this is a folklor or what?????



Sorry bout the wise remarks, this is an ongoing battle here on the forum, do a search and have some fun, if you have the time. Just to save you some time, there have never been a documented melanistic or black cougar found anywhere in their range. Any black panther is a melanistic leopard or Jaguar.


----------



## tikka20

umm if any you live in deep south ga like i do you would know there are panthers in GA usually see up to four a year but you can hear em screechin a lot worst sound ever one was killed around where i live had a trackin collar on it wasnt pretty for the ole boy that shot it


----------



## arcame

*ha*



Throwback said:


> (chorus)
> Black panthers, they're everywhere
> Black panthers coming out of my hair
> black panthers, they're after me..
> Why won't the DNR believe?
> 
> 
> Never seen an otter or a bobcat,
> a black coyote or a feral cat,
> but black panthers I've seen two or three,
> on the ground and in a tree.
> 
> (chorus)
> 
> I saw one just the other day,
> in a barn sleeping on the hay,
> it ran off before I could get a pic,
> MAN I tell you them things are SLICK!
> 
> 
> Black panthers, they're everywhere
> Black panthers coming out of my hair
> black panthers, they're after me..
> Why won't the DNR beeee-----lieve?
> 
> 
> T



   did you come up with that all by yourself.  that is some funny stuff !!!


----------



## saltysurf

Killdee said:


> Sorry bout the wise remarks, this is an ongoing battle here on the forum, do a search and have some fun, if you have the time. Just to save you some time, there have never been a documented melanistic or black cougar found anywhere in their range. Any black panther is a melanistic leopard or Jaguar.



Thanks and for all the lol not again people just to let you know thaqt in wyoming back in 1990 three bangle tigers escaped a large private land hunting reserve you know where rich hunters pay huge amounts of money to kill an animal. Yeah they escaped and bred in the wild you dont see them alot but in the grass lands you will find tons of goats dead and dragged to a tree with massive paw prints in the mud. I would not be suprised if something like this might have happend sorry didnot want to make anyone annoyed thought I would get a simple answer not a bunch of wise cracks they dont upset I got a kick off of them. But once again sorry for digging up a dead horse.


----------



## Throwback

arcame said:


> did you come up with that all by yourself.  that is some funny stuff !!!





Yep. Got the original idea while riding at work with a co-worker, wrote the whole thing in about 5 minutes on the side of the road one morning after deer hunting. 

T


----------



## kmckinnie

Yall can joke about this all U want! My daddy talks about seeing one when he was a younger man, late 50s most likely.He saw it down by the creek just behind the ol moonshine still! Thats good enough fir me!


----------



## Killdee

kmckinnie said:


> Yall can joke about this all U want! My daddy talks about seeing one when he was a younger man, late 50s most likely.He saw it down by the creek just behind the ol moonshine still! Thats good enough fir me!



"Just behind the still" is the key words here...


----------



## NCHillbilly

Oh, and by the way, black panthers don't scream, nor are they capable of it. Even if there was an escaped black panther running around, leopards and jaguars both roar and cough, they don't "scream."


----------



## kmckinnie

Those screams we hear could be baby bigfoot wanting a bottle or a changeing or both!


----------



## tikka20

brown panthers do!


----------



## swamp_plotts

I've seen one, early one mornin crossin the road. he was headed to get him a chicken.  Seen a couple tracks down on the swamp.  My buddy saw one two weeks ago in Camden County.  He was ridin horses with his girlfriend, she was scared to death for her dog, so he chased after it with his horse.  I have talked to a ranger, and there is only one (known with a collar) in my immediate area, so I would guess there are more than that, maybe 2 or 3 within a 30 mile radius, but who knows...


----------



## siberian1

saltysurf said:


> Thanks and for all the lol not again people just to let you know thaqt in wyoming back in 1990 three bangle tigers escaped a large private land hunting reserve you know where rich hunters pay huge amounts of money to kill an animal. Yeah they escaped and bred in the wild you dont see them alot but in the grass lands you will find tons of goats dead and dragged to a tree with massive paw prints in the mud. I would not be suprised if something like this might have happend sorry didnot want to make anyone annoyed thought I would get a simple answer not a bunch of wise cracks they dont upset I got a kick off of them. But once again sorry for digging up a dead horse.




Do you think a Bengal tiger could survive a Wyoming winter??


----------



## BIGSteve

arcame said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=487961&highlight=black+panthers
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=467264&highlight=black+panthers
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=485952&highlight=black+panthers
> and may more where those came from



Thank you!But unfortunatly,here we go again!


----------



## BIGSteve

I know some guys at work that go to Black Panther parties!"That's all I have to say about thaatt!"


----------



## Killdee

siberian1 said:


> Do you think a Bengal tiger could survive a Wyoming winter??



Sure they hibernate like deer and turkeys do....


----------



## arcame

no wonder I don't see any deer in the winter, they is hibernatin


----------



## j_seph




----------



## Killdee

Thats a pretty leopard, see his spots?


----------



## Throwback

Killdee said:


> Thats a pretty leopard, see his spots?






T


----------



## shakey gizzard

Vote for your favorite panther pic in the trail cam contest at the top of the trail cam forum.


----------



## Bkeepr

The zebra that escaped was from a circus that was downtown.  It was captured and taken to UGA vet school for an injured hoof.  After weeks with the hoof not getting any better, it was put down.


----------



## Throwback

but the elusive black panther survives by the thousands in the wilds of georgia, screaming and moaning like a woman being raped but no one can see him....

T


----------



## m1rt2n3

now that is funny


----------



## bfriendly

Throwback said:


> but the elusive black panther survives by the thousands in the wilds of georgia, screaming and moaning like a woman being raped but no one can see him....
> 
> T



I have heard that scream.........the hair stood up on the back of my neck...........NO, I did not go look for what made it, but I dont think it was the Panther. It was the Big Fella.......little doubt bout that!


----------



## Migraman

J Seph,

Based on the square face and the spot pattern - I'm saying that the cat in your photo is a Jaguar.  Where was it taken?


----------



## HALOJmpr

Throwback said:


> but the elusive black panther survives by the thousands in the wilds of georgia, screaming and moaning like a woman being raped but no one can see him....
> 
> T



Hmmmmmm with the screaming part .... maybe we have a native peacock population too!!!    Then the Panthers won't go hungry!


----------



## burkehunter

We have one around work and there is alot of brush and woods around us so I guess its easy to stay hidden but different employees have seen it at different times of night.  Seems to like hangin around the propane tank rack.  Had some guys set up trail cams but was not able to get a pic.  Had two employees refuse to go get propane tanks at night.


----------



## Throwback

burkehunter said:


> we have one around work and there is alot of brush and woods around us so i guess its easy to stay hidden but different employees have seen it at different times of night.  Seems to like hangin around the propane tank rack.  Had some guys set up trail cams but was not able to get a pic.  Had two employees refuse to go get propane tanks at night.








t


----------



## storeman

Throwback said:


> (chorus)
> Black panthers, they're everywhere
> Black panthers coming out of my hair
> black panthers, they're after me..
> Why won't the DNR believe?
> 
> 
> Never seen an otter or a bobcat,
> a black coyote or a feral cat,
> but black panthers I've seen two or three,
> on the ground and in a tree.
> 
> (chorus)
> 
> I saw one just the other day,
> in a barn sleeping on the hay,
> it ran off before I could get a pic,
> MAN I tell you them things are SLICK!
> 
> 
> Black panthers, they're everywhere
> Black panthers coming out of my hair
> black panthers, they're after me..
> Why won't the DNR beeee-----lieve?
> 
> 
> T



WOW, T has a hit on his hands!!


----------



## codep

*newsflash!*

Black panther was spotted eating a full grown jack-a-lope yesterday in front of the dairy queen in Perry, Ga. I did'nt see but that is what I heard!


----------



## Coastie

kmckinnie said:


> Yall can joke about this all U want! My daddy talks about seeing one when he was a younger man, late 50s most likely.He saw it down by the creek just behind the ol moonshine still! Thats good enough fir me!



Them old still sites are bad for critters like that, one of my great uncles swore till the day he died that he had seen a pink elephant one time.


----------



## CCP

The Black Panthers in GA heard we are on to them. They have since started breeding with the local cat population to disguise themselves. Dont be fooled they are as fierce as ever and will kill you and your children's children.


I had this pic sent to me by my cousins wife's first husbands sisters boy from his trail cam and was on TV so I know it's true.


----------



## tournament fisher

*mergansers*



Throwback said:


> Yep. Got the original idea while riding at work with a co-worker, wrote the whole thing in about 5 minutes on the side of the road one morning after deer hunting.
> 
> T


please write me a song on the merganser day!!!!!!!!


----------



## Throwback

tournament fisher said:


> please write me a song on the merganser day!!!!!!!!



LEt me come up with a beat first and I'll get it right to you! 

It's not something I can plan on it just "comes to me". 

And that will be part of a chapter of a book I will write someday. 

this tune kind of jumps out at me as a start...what you think?

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sFTOznr-_H8&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sFTOznr-_H8&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

T


----------



## Throwback

Here's you a poem instead of a song, tourney fisher. Whacked it out in 5 minutes or so sitting here tonight. 

ALL RIGHTS RESERVED!! 



> Sitting in the yard about to take a pic,
> of a truck load of mergansers,
> whose butt's some friends and I did kick...
> 
> laughing and joking and making a scene,
> and some of us beginning to preen,
> as we look up who do we see?
> The man in green coming to get me.
> 
> But alas this day the man couldnt' count,
> or remember the limit,
> his mind being on his bank account,
> as he drove away to go check,
> we moved quick, like a bat coming out of heck.
> 
> we tossed and threw those birds by threes and fours,
> into a truck, loaded to the doors,
> and by the time he came back
> in our pants there was no slack,
> our jeans being sucked deep into our crack.
> 
> His head was steaming,
> his heart in his gut,
> we could see he just wanted
> to kick his own butt...
> 
> but little did we know,
> he was our salvation that day..
> because for once, we didn't have to pay to play.
> 
> 
> So listen up brothers in camo and dunn,
> look out for the man,
> he'll ruin your fun.


----------



## tournament fisher

amen T is the best and that was awesome. i am making a copy to pass on to the ones who need to see this. we thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jo_dawg69

a couple of my buddies claim they have seen one up around the Freehome/Macedonia area. and my grandpa claims to have seen one runnin around behind his house here in Canton a few years ago.


----------



## lowlight223

Black Panthers are considered "house cats" in the Sasquach community! And every body knows if ya feed a cat it doesn't wander far from the house! That explains the few and far between sightings!


----------



## storeman

Throwback said:


> Here's you a poem instead of a song, tourney fisher. Whacked it out in 5 minutes or so sitting here tonight.
> 
> ALL RIGHTS RESERVED!!



T, if you learned to rap, you could hit the top with this. Change your name to Hunt Master T.


----------



## 98triton

lowlight223 said:


> Black Panthers are considered "house cats" in the Sasquach community! And every body knows if ya feed a cat it doesn't wander far from the house! That explains the few and far between sightings!



I know a guy who is a firm believer in ole sasquatch


----------



## shakey gizzard

Im 1/4 sasquatch, watch what you say!


----------

